# Prayers for Lucy-Lu



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Allie (Sandcastles) has just posted in another thread Maltese and teeth Lucy-Lu is at Tufts - Cummings Veterinary School of Medicine - Grafton, MA for liver issues. 

Please pray for her. It's an external liver shunt.


rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Marsha. :crying: I saw something in the other thread about a baby at the hospital and didn't know what she meant by that, never thinking it meant Lucy or Barron. Thought maybe a foster she help. I'm praying so hard that that little sweetheart will be alright. rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this - totally missed it on the other thread. We will def. be praying for sweet Lucy-Lu.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I will definitely be keeping Lucy Lu in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Will be holding Lucy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I will be keeping Lucy-lu in my thoughts and hope that she has a speedy recovery. She is such a lively, adorable, and sweet little girl and I cannot imagine what it would be like if anything were to happen o her  :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!! Will be keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope Lucy-Lu will be OK.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lucy just has to be okay...

I am praying for her that she will be.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

(thank you for posting this in a new thread and making us aware of it. I still haven't seen where she had posted it in the other thread.) :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Allie, 

I know things are tough right but please know that SM is your family and we are here to support and pray for Lucy and her family (meaning YOU) during this difficult time! Hunter and I were made so happy today by you and your fluff family and we only hope that our little prayers will help Lucy and give you and Sir Barron faith and strength!

Lucy - we LOVE you!!! :heart:

xoxo
Erin & Hunter


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allie, we are here for you and for Lucy Lu, I prayed on the other thread for her and will continue my prayers, You have been there for me many times, you have such a loving and giving heart please let us help. I for one love Lucy Lu and Barron and you we are family, when you and your babies hurt I hurt, I'm here for you and God has his arms around your family, I love you


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I just read the other post about Lucy. Just makes my heart ache. I'll be praying for Lucy-Lu rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: And a big hug for Allie :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just saw the other post too and I'm shocked. I can't imagine how stressful this is. I'll say a prayer for that sweet little Lucy and I certainly pray everything will be alright.
Hugs to you Allie and sweet Lucy. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sending prayers for Lucy-Lu too. Now I'm so worried about this sweet little girl that I'm not worried about me anymore.

Lucy-Lu -- please, please get better. We both have liver problems and I promise to get better so you have to get better too.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

feel so bad for her  hope she is ok soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so so sorry you have this terrible worry about your precious little Lucy! be assured I'll be praying for a good outcome for her!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Lucy - Lu, Prayers for You!*​ 
​


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh no! I did not see the other thread. What awful news! I hope she'll be OK.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh no. Praying hard for the baby girl.
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no!!!!! I didn't see the other thread. Oh Allie, we are here for you, I am here for you. Oh dear Lucy-Lu, we love you and your Mommy too.

Gosh, Allie, I am going to look for that other thread. Allie, just love and adore you, and you know Leo sends her lots of love and kisses. Praying like crazy.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my, I just saw this..very disturbing..I missed the other thread..
Allie, just know I'm praying for both Lucy-Lu and you. Please keep us posted on your sweet girl Sending hugs your way my friend.:wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Allie, keeping Lucy Lu and you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

We are all praying very hard too... Hang in there and get well quickly for your mama, little Lucy


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Lucy*

Dear Allie:

We are worried anout Lucy and pray for a quick recovery. Please do go and see her it will help her heal a lot faster.

:heart::heart::heart::heart: LUCY:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending prayers to Lucy Lu ..rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Lucy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Allie informed me that Lucy will be having surgery today and they believe the prognosis will be good. Please continue to pray for Lucy and her family!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is just awful news, my heart is breaking for you (Allie & Lucy Lu).

Can someone help me understand about this shunt? Is an "external" shunt different from a Liver shunt? I know a pup who had the operation for his liver shunt and after 5 years is doing well today, but he's on special food and supplements and has an occasional seizure. 

I'll be praying for poor Lucy. rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Allie, So sorry to get this news---and I know it was just the pain talking when you said you would never have another fluff----your heart is just too big for that.
Many yrs. ago we had little Kirby who had a liver shunt----it was pretty awful so I understand why you are upset. Ours had a good outcome (even though in those days that was not the norm because no one knew much about them). Kirby is a legend in our family and among our friends---he was a trooper. He lived a long and happy life (well, most of the time) and we miss him every single day still.
I KNOW Lucy-Lu is in good hands! I pray that you & your DH & Sir Barron will have her home soon---w/all the comfort to which she has grown accustomed. She is definitely in my prayers.
Kisses from Kitzi to baby Lucy.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness Allie!! I am so sad to hear this news. Please know that I am sending her lots of prayers for a speedy recovery. Big hugs to you as well.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Allie informed me that Lucy will be having surgery today and they believe the prognosis will be good. Please continue to pray for Lucy and her family!


 
This is good news. She will bein my thoughts all day. I couldn't start my mronign without knowing what was going on with our Lucy Lu. I hope her surgery is successful and we'll see her again soon.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Allie,


My sweet friend :wub: as soon as I woke up your little girl was in my thoughts. Now I see she is going in for surgery. I 'm praying all goes well and for a speedy recovery. I wish I could be with you right now. Just know I'm there in spirit. :grouphug::heart:rayer:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Pat, there are two types of liver shunts, extrahepatic (outside the liver) and intrahepatic (inside the liver). The more common shunt in a Maltese is the extrahepatic shunt and generally it is the easier of the two to repair.

Allie, I will keep ALL of you in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Allie, :Flowers 2:
Lucy Lu I hope you feel better soon, thoughts and prayers.rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: We are all here for you. 

Kisses to Lucy, Baron and Allie from Maxie :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We love you Allie, and you and Lucy-Lu are in our hearts and prayers. And sweet Barron will also give you great comfort during this time.

Bless you sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Pat, there are two types of liver shunts, extrahepatic (outside the liver) and intrahepatic (inside the liver). The more common shunt in a Maltese is the extrahepatic shunt and generally it is the easier of the two to repair.
> 
> Allie, I will keep ALL of you in my thoughts and prayers today.


usually internal shunts are in large breed dogs and external are in small breed dogs. External are much easier to repair and dogs do great after surgery. 

Here are two yahoogroups to join. They are amazing and helped me alot when DD was diagnosed with liver issues. They taught me alot and are a great means of support going through this. 

just click on join the group

DogLiverDisease : Dog Liver Disease

Liver_Shunt_And_MVD_Support2 : Liver Shunt & MVD/HMD Support2

some info 

Portosystemic Shunt (Hepatic Shunt) in Dogs


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update, Erin. Lucy was on my mind first thing this morning. I hope all will go well today.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Allie, I'm so very sorry and this breaks my heart. I pray everything goes well for your beloved Lucy and she's back home in no time. We're all saying prayers and thinking about you. Please update when you can, we're all worried about you and your Lucy.
Hugs to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Didn't sleep all night thinking of Lucy and her upcoming surgery.Had been in touch with Allie last night. I am sending prayers and love to one of our favorite little girls, Lucy, and one of our favorite big girls, Allie. Lucy's in good hands at Tufts and I know that with surgery and care Lucy will be just fine. Am hoping that Allie and Richard also take care of themselves. I know how stressful this is for them. And yes it is the external type of liver shunt that Lucy has. 
Anxious to hear that all went well. :hugging::grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no!!! I am so, so sorry to hear about Lucy being sick...I will be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers and hoping she will be better soon!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, my heart is breaking for Lucy and Allie. Lucy and Allie are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I sure hope this is ok with Allie to have this thread started. When she shared this with me last night, she was pretty clear about not being able to share this publicly yet. Although I did see what she wrote in the other thread.

I want to be able to support Allie and personally I think the more people praying the better. I just don't want anything done that will cause Allie more stress and upset right now.

Does anyone know if it's ok with Allie? She and Lucy are my main concern here and I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad. This may have already been discussed and it's perfectly fine with Allie. Just thought I'd ask. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be praying like crazy today for little Lucy!!! So good to hear the prognosis is good...but until the surgery is over and she is on the mend can we all relax!
Will be looking for the update saying all is well!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I sure hope this is ok with Allie to have this thread started. When she shared this with me last night, she was pretty clear about not being able to share this publicly yet. Although I did see what she wrote in the other thread.
> 
> I want to be able to support Allie and personally I think the more people praying the better. I just don't want anything done that will cause Allie more stress and upset right now.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's ok with Allie? She and Lucy are my main concern here and I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad. This may have already been discussed and it's perfectly fine with Allie. Just thought I'd ask. :grouphug:


Crystal, I did not post the thread until Allie mentioned Lucy in the other thread. I PM'd Allie afterward, and told her I posted a thread for prayers, and she thanked me for the prayers. I asked if I could post an informational update - she did not reply, but I figured with the time there she might have gone to bed. I see Erin added that Lucy was having surgery this morning. Allie was getting up at 5 and going to MA this morning to be with her. It's 11:30 there now - the surgery should be over by now.

Hope all went smoothly...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> Crystal, I did not post the thread until Allie mentioned Lucy in the other thread. I PM'd Allie afterward, and told her I posted a thread for prayers, and she thanked me for the prayers. I asked if I could post an informational update - she did not reply, but I figured with the time there she might have gone to bed. I see Erin added that Lucy was having surgery this morning. Allie was getting up at 5 and going to MA this morning to be with her. It's 11:30 there now - the surgery should be over by now.
> 
> Hope all went smoothly...


Me too!

I'm so relieved to know that you told her about the thread and she's ok with it. Thank you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing my prayers for Lucy Lu.rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg im just know signing on and reading about this , i started praying asap for that beautiful baby girl , my fluff in pink. Im hoping the surgery went well and that lucy lu recovers promptly , im sure with her mommys care she will be just fine , hugs to u allie , i know how nervewrecking this must be for u !! 

can someone please explain the livershunt thing to me please, how does this happen?


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Prayers being sent!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Allie, I am praying hard for Lucy Lu. Please update us when you can, and when you feel ready. Lots of love.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Attaching my thoughts and prayers to this thread too Allie. Lots of prayers being sent to little Lucy!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Adding my wishes for a complication free surgery and quick recovery for dear Lucy. How stressful for all involved.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. rayer: rayer: I hope the surgery is very successful and that Lucy is home with her Mummy recovering soon :grouphug:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh no I am sorry to hear this! sweet Lucy and Allie are in my prayers.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sending our healing prayers to Lucy & Allie. My Chloe was in Tufts there & our experience was fabulous, wishing for a full recovery!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sending prayers to sweet Lucy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer::hugging((((ALLIE))))))


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Allie, :grouphug:. This a scary thing for you, I know. I am praying too for our little Lucy-Lu and for you. :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Holding you close in my thoughts and prayers, Allie....and Lucy-Lu... How very stressful and hopefully she will be home in your arms soon and on her way to a complete recovery


----------

